# help!!!!!! motor oil



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

My 3 month old was free ranging and got extra curious about my husband doing his oil change. While he was at the bench he managed to get under the car and get a lick or 2 in of the motor oil in the drain pan! Will she be ok? What should I do?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You can always give activated charcoal. You could also call poison control and see what they say.


----------



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

Headed to town to get some its an hours ride each way.. Is that the same as they use in fish tank filters? The vet said said the same thing I just got off the phone but didnt know if there was anyone who had been in this situation before. Could kill my hubby! Who does an oil change with goats running around?!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes the same stuff for fish tank.


----------



## Twilight_Dustbowl (May 14, 2014)

My brothers did that once, when we were little they decided to change the oil out of a atv. Then low and behold the first boer we ever had went up and drank all the oil that came out of it. Why it wanted to drink that stuff I'll probably never know lol

The goat didn't die, it just had black scours for about a week and was back to normal. The only reason I'm telling you this is to assure you that your goat has a good chance at being ok especially if you have your vet involved. We didn't call our vet because we didn't know it happened till the goat started scouring and the little bros finally came forward about the ordeal -_-


----------



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

Thx guys. New to this. Had the fish charcoal so hopefully she will be ok.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sure she will be, a few licks isn't going to kill her.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

Yeah, won't really hurt her, just cause scours. I would, however, give her some probiotics (yogurt would be fine) to replace the bacteria in the gut that oil can kill.


----------



## leversole6 (May 16, 2014)

Totes is doing great thanks all.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is great news!


----------



## snubbie (Apr 13, 2014)

I thought the fish tank charcoal was pellet form and the activated charcoal usually used was powdered form, dissolved in water and administered with a drenching syringe.
How does one administer pellet form charcoal?


----------

